# New York Stripers



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

Stripers not Strippers. . I know where to find the latter in city. 

Anyways, haven't been on this site in some time. I used to frequent as "Addicted" when I lived in Maryland. Those were the good days fishing SPSP, PLO, and LIP. Anyhow, haven't really had a chance to fish since I moved to NY. 

I was thinking of chartering a boat with some friends for stripers in New York. Have any of you had any experiences with good charter boats around here? Recommendations? Much appreciated.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a suggestion:

http://www.voyagerfishing.com/html/stand-up_fishing.html

Comments from those who have gone recently are appreciated.

Welcome back and keep it tight.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

NYC Fishless said:


> Stripers not Strippers. . I know where to find the latter in city.
> 
> Anyways, haven't been on this site in some time. I used to frequent as "Addicted" when I lived in Maryland. Those were the good days fishing SPSP, PLO, and LIP. Anyhow, haven't really had a chance to fish since I moved to NY.
> 
> I was thinking of chartering a boat with some friends for stripers in New York. Have any of you had any experiences with good charter boats around here? Recommendations? Much appreciated.



It depends on where in NY you are tryin to fish out of. I would try this website out for more info, I could direct you but you live in the City and I don't know how far you are willing to travel. Put this post in the general section you will get alot of hits on it. The website is noreast.com. Most likely they will direct you towards Orient point or Montauk.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Great kills...*



NYC Fishless said:


> Stripers not Strippers. . I know where to find the latter in city.
> 
> Anyways, haven't been on this site in some time. I used to frequent as "Addicted" when I lived in Maryland. Those were the good days fishing SPSP, PLO, and LIP. Anyhow, haven't really had a chance to fish since I moved to NY.
> 
> I was thinking of chartering a boat with some friends for stripers in New York. Have any of you had any experiences with good charter boats around here? Recommendations? Much appreciated.


search for fishing guides in an area of Staten Island called great kills, using the words striper and blue fish. in the interim i will see if i can dig up the name of a guide there. good luck.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Check out this guy...*

http://www.flyfishnyc.com/

be sure to report back.


----------

